

Discover the best Electronic Dance Music you probably have never heard of - shawnjanas
http://turnchannel.com/a

======
louthy
I click on 'House' and it plays Dubstep, and then cheesy trance, followed by
more of the same cheese. It's just pop-music basically. I don't mean to bitch,
but to claim "Discover the best Electronic Dance Music you probably have never
heard of" - and then be presented with pop-music is a little disingenuous.

Where's the underground genres? Tech-house, minimal techno, dub techno,
electro, etc...

~~~
cornflakers
woah, we got ourselves a hipster here... man, if the devs were to put the
undergound music here then it wouldn't be undergound anymore and you would
probably boycott or ddos the site so no one else could listen to your precious
dublectrance rahouse mixes ...

~~~
meaty
I agree with the GP. It's pop trash.

~~~
cornflakers
which 'genres' if you are familiar with soundcloud, would you be looking for
to listen to a mix of tunes you haven't been familiarized with?

------
fumar
You did a great job with the Title,"Discover the best Dance Music." This is a
critique on your music selection and not your project. The music under your
"House" label was not house at all. It was pop-dubstep. If your going to
entice music lovers, you will have to get the genres right. Know your target.

Personally, I was excited, then very quickly disappointed. I am always looking
for some quality house to listen while working.

*nice deep house, <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpopObJysQ4>

~~~
shawnjanas
Currently using pre curated tracks from <http://soundcloud.com/dubstep/>
<http://soundcloud.com/drumandbass> <http://soundcloud.com/housemusic>

I agree the genres are off. Will be working on improving them.

~~~
parkan
Soundcloud tags are not curation!

~~~
fudged71
This comment makes me very happy.

The core product can't be based on a misconception like this.

------
engtech
So under the hood, it is just random tracks curated from existing blogs using
their soundcloud pages?

<http://soundcloud.com/dubstep/>

<http://soundcloud.com/drumandbass>

<http://soundcloud.com/housemusic>

So I guess the next genres to be added are: -Electro.NET -Moombahton.NET
-GlitchHop.NET -TrapMusic.NET -FutureGarage.NET -HardDance.NET

~~~
engtech
I'm not knocking you for using those sources btw, that's a decent way to
ignore the hard part of a problem to get to a minimum viable product -- plus
licensing tracks is soundcloud's problems. Soundcloud is also ripe for
disruption because their interface of overlaying comments on the waveform
while playing tracks is at best distracting and at worst causes my web browser
to crash all the time.

When listening to soundcloud I use this bookmark to turn off comments on the
page:

    
    
       javascript:(function(){$("a[class='comments-toggle']").click();})();
    

\---

Do you have any additional filters on your sources, or are you straight-up
playing the streams as-is?

I'd suggest putting in min/max song lengths (to strip out the 2min previews of
tracks that sometimes get posted). Although I think your sources are clean
enough to handle that. You probably want a 15 min maximum to skip over mixes
that sometimes get posted (or better yet, give a playlist for listening to
continuous mixes)

If the soundcloud api provides favourites you could use that as an input as
well.

\---

You could pretty much create a simple version of last.fm by using a "similar
artists search" and then mutiplexing the individual soundcloud pages for
artists.

So you could have a "sounds like Skrillex", "sounds like High Rankin", "sounds
like Knife Party" etc where all it does is randomly play tracks from similar
artists.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> Soundcloud is also ripe for disruption because their interface of
overlaying comments on the waveform while playing tracks is at best
distracting and at worst causes my web browser to crash all the time._

The beta of the new SC interface doesnt do that anymore.

~~~
roryokane
Link to the beta: <http://next.soundcloud.com/>. But it seems there’s a
waiting list to use it; that page just lets you put yourself on the waiting
list.

------
megablast
Do many people listen to electronic music a track at a time? I only listen to
mixes, which can be up to 2 hours at a time. Essential mixes are great for
this.

~~~
hoka
EMs are great, and I've listened to ~30 of them, but I feel like I'm 'out' of
mixes to listen to given what my tastes are. My tastes are definitely pretty
diverse, too.

I've been hitting youtube for mixes, and you'd be pleasantly surprised at the
quality. Goingquantum is very good.

~~~
louthy
Try the Fabric blog for some quality mixes:

<http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog>

Shameless plug:

[http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog/view/audio-paul-louth-
fabri...](http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog/view/audio-paul-louth-fabric-promo-
mix)

~~~
megablast
Thanks for the link, tried to download your track, but the download link
failed.

------
fotbr
Nice concept, seems well done too. Any chance you could add trance in addition
to house, dub & dnb in the future?

~~~
shawnjanas
I am planning on expanding the genres in the near future.

~~~
bravoyankee
Keep on improving. You've done great. Make sure you monetize it too.

------
kin
How exactly are you determining the next track? I like House and I disliked
the first 5 tracks. How do you determine that I've never heard of it? Is there
anything Pandora-like to keep track of what I like and dislike?

------
bulletsvshumans
Is it me or is it not possible to adjust the volume on their player? I'm using
standard iPod headphones right now, and even with my system volume turned down
to its lowest setting the output is too high.

~~~
shawnjanas
Good to know. I will add a volume adjuster.

~~~
engtech
That's another feature that makes this "better than soundcloud" because they
don't provide a volume adjust on their site.

Really annoying for those times when I've been playing soundcloud in the
background with some other audio source in the foreground (like a video game,
or even just mail notifications going beep)

~~~
codeulike
They do, but its in the top-right corner of the page. Took me months to
notice.

~~~
engtech
You're awesome, thank you. I would have _never_ found that.

We're so conditioned to look for the volume UI to be near the play button.

------
pdog
I like it! The site works great on the iPad as well.

I understand you're sourcing the music from SoundCloud. Is it manually
curated? Please share how you built this!

------
Deutscher
The site doesn't work nicely with on-demand plugin usage like click-to-play or
flashblock, although it is possible that I could be doing something wrong.

------
jmonegro
Surprised to see the site worked on my iPhone. You must definitely need to
make a responsive/mobile web version!

~~~
shawnjanas
HTML5 ftw! In the workings.

------
alexgaribay
Very nice site. Very effective and simple to use. I'm sure you'll expand to
add more killer features :)

------
jeanhules
Meh. I prefer <http://www.AudibleCoffee.com>

------
hoka
It's a little early for EDM here, so I'll give it a try in a bit.

Care to share what it's built in, what your inspiration was, if it's open
source/are you looking for help, etc? I'm curious if you curated the lists or
if there's some AI on the back end.

------
iconfinder
Dubstep, DnB, house ... Why only these 3 genres, most of the top djs
(<http://www.djmag.com/top100>) play trance, deep trance and electro. Seems
like a weird choice to me.

~~~
cornflakers
its just a proof of concept and i think the devs are aiming to dump tons of
content (that can be accessed within license) into the sleek and efficient
usability of turnchannel.

------
j_s
I was listening and thought 'hey, I actually like this track' (rather than
just being something to listen to) but there was no 'buy' or 'like'/'thumbs
up' etc.

Thanks for this site!

~~~
cornflakers
there is a tweet/share on FB that is how i track the tunes im like 'holy
smokes' too until the playlist feature is released

------
shawnjanas
Currently working on playlists and expanding genres. Follow @turnchannel or
add me on skype: shawnjanas to be notified! Thanks for all the great feedback!

------
UnFleshedOne
Nice! Now if anybody came up with a way to setup system-global shortcuts so
that I don't have to go back to the browser page to pause or skip a track...

------
teeja
Sounds great. SC -badly- needs curation like this, and the ultra-simple
interface is fine so long as the music is too. Good luck!

------
harel
Nice, first track already a success. Thank you.

------
sbarre
Slightly hyperbolic link title, but great website nonetheless..

I also hope for an expansion of genres in the future

------
patrickk
Nice alternative to <http://www.di.fm/> and Grooveshark.

~~~
shawnjanas
Never heard of di.fm. Thanks for the share!

~~~
vyrotek
This kind of blows my mind. They've been around for 13 years and do live
broadcasts weekly from famous DJs. You're in for a real treat :)

------
cornflakers
this site has been such a wicked hit at both the office and the party scene,
whoever came up with this is genius, thanks for making my musical tastes in
such a quick, fun and easy to use package!

~~~
parkan
created: 2 hours ago

are sockpuppet accounts frowned upon around here?

------
k-mcgrady
This is great thanks for building it. Where do you get the music from?

~~~
shawnjanas
Soundcloud

------
tome
I can't skip forward within the tracks on Firefox 6.

------
nodrama
if you multi-click the timeline, the current time will change to NaN:NaN. And
why can't you change the current playing position?

------
grechen
Did you make this?

~~~
shawnjanas
Yeah I did.

~~~
grechen
I love the concept! When I first got to the site, I figured everything out
easily, except I found myself wanting an explanation of what it was. For
example: "Listen to music from up and coming EDM artists." or "All the top EDM
hits in one playlist." Something to give me a definitive idea of what it is
I'm using, and maybe explain where the music comes from.

------
cmsd2
how is the music licensed?

~~~
shawnjanas
All music is produced by independent artists and streamed off of soundcloud.

------
aware2
meh.

